# Doggie door



## aunkster (May 18, 2015)

Just got a doggie door installed .. I must tell you I'm stumped , I went through the door on my hands and knees several times in an attempt to get the dog through the door.. I've stayed on one side called his name .. Nothing .. Tried a treat on one side of door with dog on the other .. Nothing , he just don't seem to want to go through ..

Any thoughts ?

Thanks


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm getting one installed and I can tell you right now I'm not crawling through it....


----------



## aunkster (May 18, 2015)

I said that when we installed ours .. LoL


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

any video available? You know, to give you the best advice


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I had one put on our screened in porch. I don't know whether Newlie had been exposed to a doggie door before but he went right through it almost immediately. I am trying to remember if maybe he saw a rabbit or squirrel and jumped through to give chase or what the circumstances were. I think maybe once your pup goes through it the first time and sees that nothing hurts him, the rest will be easy.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

alexg said:


> any video available? You know, to give you the best advice


At first I thought you meant, is there any video available of the OP crawling through the doggie door...

Susan


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> At first I thought you meant, is there any video available of the OP crawling through the doggie door...
> 
> Susan


That's what I'm still thinking


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

We moved into a new house with a dog door and he figured it out completely on his own. Have you been patient and let the dog try and solve the problem with out you crawling through the door yourself.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> At first I thought you meant, is there any video available of the OP crawling through the doggie door...
> 
> 
> 
> Susan



That was exactly what I meant


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

In the past, I've held up the dog door flap and called the dog through. Sometimes I just shove them out. Treats are usually involved. I've had Dobes and GSDs and Italian Greyhounds all figure it out.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

When we moved into our new house, it had a doggie door. Titan had never gone througn one and he took to it quickly.. Held the flap up, from the inside, and said "go outside" and tossed his ball out the hole, he poked his head through and it was good to go. 

We watched a dog for a friend that took a significantly longer time learning. With her I went outside, held the flap and called her with a treat. After a few times with her going through with the flap up the whole time, I started to call her, flap up, and as she came through I dropped the flap so she got the sensation. Took a couple tries as it scared her but she got it. Then it went from that to pulling the flap open just a little and calling her. It was a progression over a couple days and she finally got it. It did help that she would watch Titan go through it and follow suit sometimes without thinking. Some of the time when I was inside and if Titan was outside already, I would tell her to go outside. She would stand at the doggie door jsut staring at me... then I would pop the doggie door open just a bit and she would realize she could go through it. 

Like I said.. progression if they aren't into the idea to begin with. Try also, if you don't want treats, a high value toy... That was a key for Titan.. it doesn't matter where I throw his ball, he will get to it.


----------



## aunkster (May 18, 2015)

lol..no video ...still trying ..many treats have been gobbled down and still not using the door..im beginning to think I'm just being played now for the treats..


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

If you hold open the flap on the other side, with a high value toy or treat, he won't go through it?


----------



## aunkster (May 18, 2015)

yes if i hold door open but when door is closed ,,,no


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Do you have a friend that has a dog that knows how to use a dog door? If so, borrow him! The first day I brought a rescue Italian Greyhound home, he followed my other dogs in and out of the dog door. IGs aren't exactly going to set the world on fire, so if he could learn how, anyone can! Just be persistent.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

aunkster said:


> yes if i hold door open but when door is closed ,,,no


Take baby steps with him. Hold it open, offer a treat on the other side, when he steps willingly through it, then lower the door a bit, offer the treat, keeping the door open wide enough that he can still go through okay, when he's comfy doing that, try it with the door a bit lower, etc. Keep the training sessions short, and always end them on a positive note. It may take a while (even days maybe), but be patient.

Another thing--if it's the type of door that swings from the top, he may not like the feel of it or may even be afraid of it dragging across his back. Get him slowly used to things on his back, sliding across his back, etc., so the door sliding across his back as he goes through won't faze him. Take your time with it all, and be very patient with him.

Susan


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

aunkster said:


> yes if i hold door open but when door is closed ,,,no


So work with him with that for a while until he can just come through it, with you still holding it with no issue or hesitation. Over time, lower the gap that he can see you with offering a treat and slowly close the gap.... At one point, open the flap, show him the treat and close it, asking him to come. He will get the idea. One day it'll click.... do this over time. Not one after another in the same day or training session. Be patient with him, this may take a few days or longer for him to be comfortable.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ha Susan.. I didn't see your post before I posted.. same idea


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm hoping that all my tunnel work with agility comes in handy with mine. I ordered the door and it should be here at the end of the week..I am hoping mine figure this out.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't have a doggie door. I am the automatic door opener here. I for one am still looking for that video of the OP crawling through the door. LOL!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

wyoung2153 said:


> Ha Susan.. I didn't see your post before I posted.. same idea


Great minds run in the same channel? :laugh: Just kidding, about my mind, that is. Fortunate to have any of it left, lol.

Susan


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Great minds run in the same channel? :laugh: Just kidding, about my mind, that is. Fortunate to have any of it left, lol.
> 
> Susan


Ha!! I'm sure we're on the same channel


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Have had a doggie door for so many years.... and the older dogs teach the new ones. But I'm pretty sure for my first dog I just pushed her thru the door and left her outside. When she wanted to come in she had to use it.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

shepherdmom said:


> Have had a doggie door for so many years.... and the older dogs teach the new ones. But I'm pretty sure for my first dog I just pushed her thru the door and left her outside. When she wanted to come in she had to use it.


And then there's this way  Which is equally as effective.


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

Maybe you could use his leash and pull him threw then give him a treat for a few days and then he will go without the leash for a treat?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Honestly, I would try the being patient way first and letting him discover it for himself. Maybe at some point you will have to "force" him... but it would be more beneficial, IMO, to use this as a training opportunity for you both, also building a trust.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

First off, I too would like to see that video! And, not to change the subject, but I had a cat door installed on the basement/crawlspace door, one cat, no problem, my wee girl, no way..put her down, she is down for a day..shake treats, you see her face, she will not come through it, and I am way too large to crawl through it!


----------



## DaisyDaws (Feb 28, 2015)

Do you have kids? Have them demonstrate and make it a game. My sister and I taught our shepherd that way. My dad had us crawl through and she caught on after that. A few hot dogs helped.


----------



## KPK (Jan 28, 2015)

Try putting the dog into their crate and position it up against the doggy door with the door off the crate.This can also be very useful to help house(potty) train. Just make sure that they are not able to get into anything outside or use a pen on the other side to protect the yard from being demolished.


----------

